# 1 gram of J0696



## dballard2004 (Feb 8, 2011)

A patient came into the clinic and the NP gave an injection of Rocephin.  The NP only injected 1 gram of the drug, but the description in the HCPCS book says "per 250 mg."  

My question is...how do we report this?  Would we use modifer 52?

All thoughts and opinions welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## jdibble (Feb 8, 2011)

The 52 modifier would not apply here as this is not a reduced service.  1 gram is 4x 250mg - you would bill J0696 x 4 units.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## lmeusch@northeasternhealth.org (Aug 21, 2014)

*Rocephin with lidocaine vs with sterile water*

What code would we use if Rocephin is mixed with lidocaine, or sterile water? Is there a difference?

Linda


----------

